# kimblewick vs pelham



## VioletStripe (16 November 2008)

ok, please dont think that i'm stupid, as this might seem obvious to some people, but which is stronger, a kimblewick or a pelham? I've always wondered, and which is the strongest kind of mouth piece you can get for each? i know this is a weird subject, but i've always wondered!


----------



## frb (16 November 2008)

IMO a kimblewick is stronger than a pelham.  It can be quite a severe bit, my last horse had no brakes but just went backwards in a kimblewick, bless him.  Put him in a happy mouth pelham and he was much better.


----------



## bex1984 (16 November 2008)

I have used both on my pony, who used to have a tendency to tank off with me. The pelham is his favourite bit in the world, he didn't like the kimblewick, but was equally stoppable in both. He didn't like the kimblewick because of the ported mouthpiece; he only likes mullen mouth bits, so for him a ported mouthpiece is more severe but that depends on the individual horse. I would imagine there is slightly more poll pressure with a pelham as the shanks are longer?


----------



## flyingfeet (16 November 2008)

The pelham is the stronger bit due to the leverage on the shanks. 

However if you are using a slotted kimblewick you won't be able to use the curb independantly so its the same or slightly stronger than a pelham with roundings. 

Also depends on how tight your have the curb and what type of curb chain you are using.

The pelham is the more subtle of the two when used with two reins, as you can vary between snaffle and curb rein. This is the best use of a pelham

The strongest mouthpeice :
Coscoquero long shank






Or hanoverian pelham


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (16 November 2008)

I would say it depends on how you use the pelham... if you use the pelham with two reins then it is potentially milder than the kimberwick because you can use it on the top rein only... likewise if you pull the bottom rein only it would be more severe. 

I was always lead to believe that really a kimberwick was pretty similar to a pelham with roundings... just rather tidier.


----------



## RunToEarth (16 November 2008)

I would say pelham, because of the varied leverage, which would make the curb more effective than a kimblewick? Only really used kimblewicks in the show ring though so don't call me on that!.


----------



## Cash (16 November 2008)

i use a pelham with curb chain and either roundings or two reins when going xc, i have found that, as said above, because of the leverage it is stronger.
I also have a slotted kimblewick with a curb chain which i use at home when he is being strong, but i have found he tends to lean on it... which is annoying!!
So yea, i'd agree and say pelham is stronger than kimblewick.


----------



## VioletStripe (16 November 2008)

cool, thanx, it seems that over all a pelham sounds stronger! but, one last question, when using a pelham with double reins, do you hold it like when using a double bridle, with the top rein outside by ur little finger??


----------



## flyingfeet (16 November 2008)

Read this: http://www.sustainabledressage.com/tack/bridle.php#reins

There is the 3+1 hold, between the fingers and fillis hold. In addition if you ever ride with one hand there is the mexican hold and the english hold.


----------

